# Vorstellung und Teichproblem



## Achim (4. März 2015)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

seit geraumer Zeit verfolge ich hier das Forum. Nun bin ich, da ich auch selber Fragen sowie diverse Probleme mit meinem Teich habe, auch beigetreten. Mein Name ist Achim, bin 50 Jahre, verheiratet und meine Frau und ich sind bereits seit ca. 15 Jahren mit unserem Teich beschäftigt. Zuerst war es nur eine Wanne, dann eine mit Folie und seit ca. 7 Jahren dieser wie auf dem Foto erkennbar.
Der Teich wurde von einem Landschaftsgätner welcher auch Teicherfahrung hat, hergestellt.

Da er mir fast jedes Jahr Probleme bereitet benötige ich von Euch etwas Unterstützung. Ich hab zwar schon sämtliche Bücher durchgeackert es geht jedoch nichts über eigene Erfahrungen.

Der Teich hat ca. 16 m³ und ist ca. 1,3 Meter tief. Als Bodengrund wurde damals Sand eingebracht welcher nach und nach vermulmt. Am Anfang war die obere Pflanzkante ebenfalls nur mit Sand befüllt welcher jedoch immer abrutschte wobei keine Pflanze halt fand. Vor 2 Jahren haben wir dann einen Drainageschlauch mit Flies umwickelt darauf Sand und zum Abschluss Steine angebracht. Nun wachsen auch sämtliche Pflanzen.

Mein Problem ist jedoch, dass sich an sämtlichen Ecken Fadenalgen bilden und auch am Rand und im Wasser grünliche Flocken (Algen) sind welche wir immer mit einem feinen Käscher abfangen müssen.

Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen habe ich eine Oase Aquamax 12000 welche an einen Osaga 15000 Druckfilter angeschlossen ist. Von diesem geht ein Rohr unterhalb und eines oberhalb des Steins in den Teich zurück. Der Teich ist mit einem Gold Ogon sowie ca. 20 Goldfischen (wurden immer mehr) besetzt.

Meiner Meinung nach habe ich zu wenig Strömung bzw. zu wenig Ümwälzung und Filterung im gesamten Teich. 

Der Frühling naht und ich möchte nun alles so gut es geht in Ordnung bringen und gegebenenfalls den Bodengrund bereinigen.

Ein paar Bilder auch vom Umbau mit dem Drainageschlauch wurden angehängt. Die Bilder wurden im März /April gemacht und darum ist die Bepflanzung noch nicht dementsprechend gewachsen. 

Da es nun doch recht viel zu lesen war bedanke ich mich vorab für eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## samorai (4. März 2015)

Hallo Achim!  .......erstmal herzlich Willkommen, bei den "Teichverrückten"
Strömungsverhältnisse kann man mit etwas H-Milch im Teich gut sichtbar machen.
Zum 2. kann man eine zweite Pumpe in den Teich legen, die das Wasser einen gewissen Strömungs-Umlauf verschaft (Gegenstromanlage). Diese Pumpe muss auch nicht den ganzen Tag durch laufen, eher in Intervallen bzw. kann man ausschalten wenn kein Dreck mehr wirbelt.
Die Pflanzen finde ich wachsen noch besser in Teicherde und die Trennung zum Teich mit Sand oder Kies gestaltet.
D.h.:Blumen-Topf oder Eimer den Boden wegschneiden ( Stichsäge), über die Pflanze stülpen und vorsichtig in Deinen Sandboden einlassen Pflanze +Sand entfernen anschließend den Topf mit Teicherde befüllen und Pflanze wieder einsetzen, danach den Topf raus ziehen.
Zum Filtern: wenn ich mal von der alten Formel ...möglichst viel Wasser, möglichst langsam filtern .... ausgehe, sehe ich gar kein Anlass eine kraftvollere Pumpe zu kaufen.
Ich würde dann schon lieber mehr "Filter" einbauen. Es macht keinen Sinn mit "Kanonen" auf Spatzen zuschießen.
Wie Du vor oder hinter deinen Druckfilter jetzt andere Filter in Betrieb nimmst, kann ich nicht sagen, da melden sich bestimmt noch andere, die mit der Materie besser Vertraut sind.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## krallowa (4. März 2015)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,
Druckfilter sind immer mit Vorsicht zu betrachten.
Wasser braucht Biologie und eine gewisse Fließgeschwindigkeit um gefiltert zu werden.
Das bloße "Druchpressen" durch einen beengten Raum ist immer die brutalste Art das Wasser zu klären.
Nimm einen Durchlauffilter evtl. mit UVC und am Ende einen VLCF


----------



## Achim (5. März 2015)

Hallo Ron, hallo krallowa,

herzlichen Dank für die Infos. Eine Strömung habe ich nur am Stein bis ca. 1 Meter. Danach geht nichts mehr.
Dadurch steht das Wasser in den Ecken. Von meinem alten Aquarium habe ich letztes Jahr mal eine Pumpe reingehängt; 
diese war jedoch zu schwach und hat nichts gepracht. 
Was haltet ihr vom Sand als Bodengrund ? Hier gab es ja des öfteren Diskussionen speziell mit dem vermulmen.

@krallowa: wenn ich jetzt auf einen Durchlauffilter umstelle, so müsste dieser doch höher sitzen oder ich 
nutze eine separate Pumpe für den Stein da der Druck des Durchlauffilters ja nicht ausreicht 
den Stein zu "besprudeln"(evtl. mit 2 Anschlüssen als Strömungspumpe).  Liege ich da richtig ?

Danke und Gruß Achim


----------



## samorai (5. März 2015)

Hallo Achim!
Zum Thema Bodengrund; ich hatte mal circa 5 cm Kies als Bodengrund, das war zuviel fand ich und habe ihn auf 1cm reduziert. So kann keine Verschlammung und keine Faulgase auftreten.
Mal einfach so gedacht: ..... Ein Sterlett, der "Urfisch" wird nicht all zu groß, hält Dir ständig den Boden frei und wenn Du " Richtungs-Pfeile" anbringst, Schaufelt er Dir den Dreck auch zur Pumpe.
Nein im Ernst jetzt mal, ein Sterlett ein anadomer(ständiger Schwimmer) Boden-Fisch und der wirbelt gut auf. Was er gar nicht mag sind Fadenalgen (Kiemenverstopfung könnte zum Tode führen).

Was sagst Du denn zum "Pflanzen-Vorschlag"? 

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Achim (7. März 2015)

Hallo Ron,

die Seerosen, welche immer einwandfrei blühen, wurden von uns in Pflanzbehälter mit Teicherde-Sandgemisch gesetzt.
Auch verschiedene Uferpflanzen haben unter den Steinen haben wir in Teicherde-Sandgemisch jedoch in Pflanzbehältern.

Heute bei diesem herrlichen Wetter im Garten gearbeitet. Der Teich ist derzeit komplett klar.
Man sah jedoch wenn die Fische sich am Boden bewegen wie die grünen Flocken vom Bodengrund aufsteigen.

Werde mal demnächst wieder reinsteigen und den Bodengrund (Schlamm-Sand) entfernen.
Mit der Strömungspumpe und dem Filter muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende.

Achim


----------



## samorai (7. März 2015)

Hallo Achim!
Das mit den Pflanzen ist nicht zu sehen auf Dein Foto.
Im Garten mache ich zZ. nur das notwendigste, ist noch nicht warm genug bei uns.
Im Teich ging es heute sehr rege zur Sache, Orfen, Koi, Goldfische und Sterlett sind schon ordentlich aus der Winterruhe "erwacht" nur die __ Barsche trauen den Frieden nicht.
Das mit den aufsteigenden Algen-Flusen hatte ich heute auch, es hielt sich aber im Rahmen.
Die Goldfische knabbern schon ordentlich an den Algen herum, überall kann ich so kleine "tutsch" Flecken beobachten.
Ist Deine Anlage schon an?    .......bei mir ist noch alles aus, aber es kribbelt schon verdammt doll!
Ich habe damals alles mit dem Schlammsauger abgesaugt, um dann wieder eine neue dünnere Schicht einzubringen.

Schönes WE zurück
Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (8. März 2015)

Ich bin ein Freund von groben Sand. Mich stört auch eine leichte Mulmschicht auf diesem nicht. Wenn dein Sandbereich....die Vlies / Dränrohr Geschicht gefällt mir.... richtig zugewachsen ist hast du auch keine Probleme mehr mit besonders vielen Algen. Bis es soweit ist muss man ggf. eben mit einer Harke die mal rauszeihen. Ist eben Bio und nicht gekacheltes Schlachthaus so ein Teich. Vielleicht noch Nadelsimse und andere Flachwasserunterwasserpflanzen einsetzen.

Ich habe auch einige Schraubenvalis aus dem Aquarienhandel mal Probehalber in den 40 cm Bereich gesetzt. Die sind gewaltig gewachsen und auch ohne Probleme durch diesen Winter.
Extra eine mit geschraubten Blättern, weil die nicht so groß werden.


----------



## Achim (9. März 2015)

Hallo Ron,

bei mir schwimmen schon ziemlich alle Fische an der Oberfläche und im Flachwasser. 
Meine Anlage ist noch nicht an werde diese aber, da wir jetzt noch Nachtfrost erwarten, in ca. 2 Wochen anwerfen.
Ebenfalls werde ich Wasser ablassen und den Mulm unten absaugen bzw mit einem Eimer etwas Sand entfernen.
Auch habe ich vor, die Pumpe etwas höher zu setzen. Bis dahin bin ich noch für weitere Infos dankbar. 

@Tottabs: Im Sommer ist der Uferbereich vom Drainrohr bis zur Kante gut bewachsen. Sieht man jetzt leider nicht, da das linke Foto vor ca. 2 Wochen und das rechte letzen Frühling  gemacht wurde.  Schraubenvalisnera und Nadelsimse habe ich im Wasser jedoch werden die Unteerwasserpflanzen immer komplett mit den grünen Flocken bedeckt so dass wir immer das Ganze mit dem Käscher abwirbeln. Dadurch wachsen die Unterwasserpflanzen auch nicht so gut.

Da sind wir wieder bei meinem Problem und der Strömung. Da sich die Flocken überall absetzen, denke ich die Strömung ist zu  schwach und es gelangt gar nicht in die Filterung. Wie sollte ich eine zusätzliche Pumpe (Größe) am besten anbringen da der Teich ja etwa eine L-Form hat ?

Danke und Gruß

Achim


----------



## Moonlight (9. März 2015)

Hallo Achim,

bzgl Deines Strömungsproblemes würde ich die Rückläufe verändern. Als erstes solltest Du 2 Rückläufe haben. Ist sinnvoll durch die L-Form.
Ich war so frei und hab die mal in Dein Bild eingefügt.
Wenn Du eine Idee hast, wie Du die bedienen kannst (Filter müsste dann woanders hin), dann solltest Du damit eine ausreichende Kreisströmung hinbekommen und das Thema "Algenflocken" sollte der Vergangenheit angehören.

Und zu dem Thema Bodengrund. Ich weiß das hier Viele Sand oder Kies im Teich haben. Ich persönlich habe damit nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Nicht im Koiteich, aber in dem Teich davor. Der hatte ca 3500l und war mit paar Goldfischen bestückt. Sand im klaren Wasser sieht zwar toll aus, aber nach 2 Jahren hat der gestunken wie die Klärgrube der Nachbarn.
Seitdem bin ich ein absoluter Gegner von Bodengrund ...egal welcher Art.

Mandy


----------



## Tottoabs (9. März 2015)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Seitdem bin ich ein absoluter Gegner von Bodengrund ...egal welcher Art.


Tja, soll ich mal böse sein ?


----------



## Achim (10. März 2015)

Hallo Mandy,

danke für Deinen Beitrag. Leider kann ich auf den Bildern keine Änderungen erkennen. Mache ich evtl. was falsch ?
Wenn ich meinen Bodengrund absauge bzw. was rausfische, stinkt er auch wie s... 

Umbauarbeiten sind jetzt immer möglich. Da es bei uns am Wochende kühler werden soll und ab nächste Woche schönes Wetter 
angesagt wird, hab' ich noch ne Woche Zeit zum Planen bzw. für Vorarbeiten.

Hab gestern mal ein paar Bilder von den Flocken / Algen gemacht.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## samorai (10. März 2015)

Wow, so etwas habe ich noch gar nicht in Teichen gesehen!? Sieht aus wie nach einem Atomschlag ? 


Gruß Ron!


----------



## Achim (10. März 2015)

Hallo Ron,

ja, öfter mal was neues. Das sind genau die Flocken welche ich meinte.
Das ganze setzt sich überall ab. Die Fotos wurden von der Pflanzzone kurz 
unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche gemacht. Das ganze setzt sich auch auf den Unterwasserpflanzen ab und blockieren somit das Wachstum.
Ich musss dann fast jeden Tag mit dem Käscher wedeln.
Dachte schon es kommt von dem UV Filter ab da noch nichts in Betrieb ist kann es normalerweise nicht sein.


Gruß

Achim


----------



## samorai (11. März 2015)

Hallo Achim!
Kommt es eventuell vom Sand,  ... Lehm oder Ton-Absonderungen und das klebt Dir alles zu, denn ein normaler Teich hätte jetzt schon einen bestimmten Anteil an Algen-Wuchs.
Lege doch mal die Ausläufe provisorisch um, mit einem 70 ziger /100 derter HT-Rohr und ein Bogen vorn aufgesteckt, so wie Mandy es geschrieben hat. Gehe direkt in den Teich, so das es Sauerstoff erzeugt.
Frage mich auch, ob es ein Fehler der Kapillar-Sperre ist, ich schätze mal die liegt, vom Teich aus gesehen vor dieser Umrandung hinter den weißen Kieseln. Wenn es zutrifft sehe ich es als falsch an, die weißen Kiesel sollten als Dränage zw. Folie und Umrandung liegen, denn Deine Beete sind höher als Dein Teich. Bei einem richtigen Guss bekommt der Teich bestimmt "Beet-Wasser" eingespült .....Spritzwasser verteilt sich auch so um die 15 cm.
Schon mal hinter Deinen Filter ausgelitert, nicht das sich Deine Pumpe einen "Wolf" läuft und hinten aus Deinen Filter nur zB. 5000 l wieder austreten.
Auslitern; für 10 sek. bei voller Fluß-Geschwindigkeit ein geeichtes Gefäß (Gießkanne) unter die Ausflüsse halten, dann diese Menge x 6 für die Min. und x 60 für die Stunde, ganz exakt wird dieser Wert nie sein aber eine gute Richtlinie.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Achim (12. März 2015)

Hallo Ron,

leider konnte ich das Bild (Vorschlag) von Mandy nicht finden. Ich habe mal eine Skizze von meinem Aufbau angehängt.
Beet - Wasser wird normalerweise nicht eingespült da das Beet ein paar Cm darunter liegt. 
Werde mal am Wochenende die Pumpe ohne Filter anschalten und prüfen, 
was aus dem Pumpenschlauch oben vor dem Filter ankommt.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## samorai (12. März 2015)

Hallo Achim!
Mandy hat mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit *Dein Foto *in betracht gezogen!

Was Deine Pumpe vor dem Filter bringt, ist doch klar; etwas weniger als 12000 l , ansonsten ist sie defekt! 

*Ich meinte hinter Deinem Filter!!!!!!!!!!!*
Aber messe ruhig beides!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Achim (12. März 2015)

Hallo Ron,

mir war klar, dass du nach dem Filter gemeint hast. Da es aber wie bereits geschrieben noch frostig ist,
möchte ich den Filter noch nicht in Betrieb nehmen..
Darum möchte ich einfach mal vorab messen was die Pumpe überhaupt noch bringt..

Gruß

Achim


----------



## Achim (17. März 2015)

Hallo Ron,

wollte am Wochenende mal die Pumpe einschalten, die Wasserschläuche usw. prüfen und am Teich arbeiten.
Da es bei uns aber einen richtig kalten Wind gab, hab ich das ganze auf nächstes Wochenende verschoben.

Gruß Achim


----------



## Achim (10. Apr. 2015)

So, mal wieder neue Informationen.

Heute am Teich gearbeitet, alte Pflanzenreste abgeschnitten und den Teichboden gesäubert. 
Danach den Filter angeschlossen und den Durchfluss gemessen.

Pumpe: Aquamax 10.000 (Nicht wie geschrieben 12000)

Druckfilter Osaga 15.000

Durchfluß vor dem Druckfilter ca.2900 l /h

Durchfluß nach dem Filter ca.2000 l/h

Dies würde doch bedeuten, dass das Teichwasser in 24 Stunden ca. 3 x  durch den Filter geht was mir entgegen meiner vorigen Ausführung 
anscheinend zu schnell ist und das Wasser zu kurz im Teichfilter verweilt um gereinigt zu werden oder liege ich falsch.

Später noch festgestellt, dass der Schlauchanschluss am Filter undicht ist und diesen mit Dichtungen provisorisch repariert. 
Bevor ich nun Ersatzteile bestelle, mache ich mir natürlich über die ganze Filtertechnik Gedanken was ich ändern sollte.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende

Achim


----------



## samorai (10. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Achim!
Das ist kein gutes "Omen";  so hart wie es klingt, Dein Filter vermag nichts auszurichten, die zu filternde Literanzahl reicht bei weitem überhaupt gar nicht aus.
Der minimale Umlauf für ein Teich ist 4 mal in 24 Stunden.
Deine Pumpe würde viel mehr erreichen wenn es normale Durchfluss-Filter währen.
Beispiel: Kein Auto kommt aus dem Anus, wenn andauernd die Handbremse gezogen ist!!!!!
Zu empfehlen sind da immer wieder die 300L Tonnen in Selbstbauweise.
Denn welcher Filter ist 300l groß und kostet nur 40€.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Der minimale Umlauf für ein Teich ist 4 mal in 24 Stunden.


???....Schwimmteich? Koiteich mit Überbesatz??? Naturteich mit wenigen Fischen??? Ich Filter fast garnicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Achim,
Du wirst wohl am Filterkonzept für Deinen Teich arbeiten müssen, wie Ron angedeutet hat. Totto hat recht - Literzeahlen und Filtervolumen bedeuten für sich alleine nichts. Hättest Du z. B. nach einer Pumpe gefragt, wäre Dir vermutlich eine kleinere empfohlen worden.
Man kann halt auf verschiedene Weise zu einer besseren Wasserqualität kommen. Willst Du das eher mit einer großen "Technikabteilung", oder eher mit einem "Wasserbeet" erreichen?
Deine Pumpe kann auch deutlich mehr als 3 m³/h bewegen, bei gleichem, oder verringertem Strombedarf. Wie Totto schreibt, ist ein Pumpe nicht immer nötig (da kenn' ich mich aber gar nicht aus, es gibt hier im Forum sehr viele Beiträge hierzu).


----------



## Achim (11. Apr. 2015)

Herzlichen Dank für die Antworten.

Nach Euren Infos und weiteren Recherchen bei Hobby-Gartenteich, werden wir das ganze mit dem Druckfilter beenden und gegebenenfalls auf 
Durchlauffilter, evtl. mit Skimmer, umstellen. Zuerst werden jedoch noch zusätzliche Teichplanzen eingesetzt. 
Meine Frau liest sich gerade zum x-ten mal durch unsere Teichbücher und Aufschriebe.
Da wir nun eine Woche nicht da sind, werde ich morgen mal den Druckfilter komplett demontieren (auch wegen der prov. Reparatur
welche bisher noch komplett dicht ist)  und die Pumpe für die kommende Woche nur für den Sprudelstein und für die Strömung nutzen.

Mal sehen was sich bis Ende nächster Woche tut. Werde dann weiter berichten.

Nochmals Danke und schönes Wochenende

Achim


----------



## Achim (19. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem wir uns im Urlaub die ganze Woche Gedanken über die Filterung gemacht und gestern noch zusätzliche Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt haben, wollen wir auch mit möglichst wenig Technik, so vorgehen:

 Die 10.000l Aquamax Pumpe vorab verwenden und an diese einen Durchlauffilter mit neuer Verrohrung (max. Größe) anschließen.

Zur Auswahl wären jetzt der

1. Oase Biosmart 30000 / 36000 (kann teilweise eingegraben werden)  oder

2. Naturagart (1x VF-8 + 1 x BM13 + 1 x HF 26)

Zuerst wollte ich mit einer Tonne einen Selbstbaufilter (danke für die Info Ron) bauen, wurde aber mit meiner Frau (Aufstellungsort, Größe ..) nicht einig.

Die Aquamax werde ich heute noch komplett reinigen und die Fördermenge nochmals messen.

Die Aquamax Pumpe soll nur für den Filter verwendet werden. Für den Stein habe ich noch im Keller eine kleine Pumpe liegen welche ich dahinter legen und gegebenenfalls mit einer Zeitschaltuhr betreiben kann.

Derzeit ist der Teich bis zum Teichboden klar jedoch wird das Sediment nach oben getrieben und bleibt, da keine Filterung, an den Pflanzen hängen.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Lösung ?

Danke für eure Infos und schönen Sonntag

Achim


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Achim!
Zu der Palette "Durchlauf-Filter" kann man einen Klärteich bzw. Pflanzen-Filter quasi auch in betracht ziehen, da läuft auch nur das Wasser durch und das Filtervolumen ist das 3-4 fache wie ein Biosmart, dann reiht er sich viel besser in Deiner Teichlandschaft ein.
Größeres Volumen = weniger reinigen!
Stelle doch mal wieder ein Foto ein!
Hast Du denn das gelbe "Zeug's" schon raus aus Deinen Teich?
 über den Stand der Dinge im Teich, außer Wasser ist klar!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Achim (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Ron,

das  Zeugs ist immer noch im Teich. Habe mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder angehängt. So wie ich es sehe, sind die Flocken und das ganze was die Pflanzen dicht macht, aufsteigendes Sediment. Der Teich ist zwar klar (ich kann derzeit noch bis zum Boden sehen) jedoch wird das ganze jetzt da es warm wird durch falsche Filterung nicht abgebaut.

Derzeit bin ich nur am rätseln wie ich es, auch optisch, in den Griff bekomme. Wie gesagt, habe ich wenig Aufstellmöglichkeiten für große Tonnen usw. da die Tuja zum Nachbarn an zwei Seiten  ca. 1 Meter vom Ufer entfernt ist und gegenüber auch die Terrasse ist.

Naja, der Teich wurde größer aber mit der Filtertechnik wurde erst danach richtig begonnen.

Fehler welche man normalerweise nicht machen sollte aber damals ging es auf Grund des Terrassenumbaus recht kurzfristig.

Am Wochende wenn das Wetter mitmacht, werde ich den Grund mal wieder absaugen.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## samorai (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Achim!
Wollen wir beide nicht tauschen? Mink gegen Lehmhaltiges Wasser!
Strömt der Ausfluss noch immer über den Sand aus?Stelle es ab, verlängere Dein Schlauch so das der Ausfluß nicht mehr mit dem Lehm haltigen Sand in "Berührung kommt" .
Bekommst Du denn das weg gesaugt? .......oder mit den Gartenschlauch(an einen Besenstiel befestigt) abspülen und gleich zeitig saugen.

Wenn Du deiner Frau ein Mittagessen ausgibst......hilft sie Dir vielleicht!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Achim (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Ron,

das Wasser strömt nicht über den Sand aus (ich mach demnächst mal ein Foto). Ich habe nur mit der Hand etwas aufgewirbelt damit man es sieht.

Das Sediment setzt sich nur komplett in der Pflanzzone, an den Pflanzen und am Boden ab.
Meine Frau wirbelt bald jeden 2 ten Tag das Sediment aufund fischt es mit einem ganz feinen Kescher ab.

In der Zwischenzeit koche ich und sie bekommt was Feines zu essen .

Gruß

Achim


----------



## samorai (21. Apr. 2015)

Okay, Achim..... anderer Tipp!
Verabschiede Dich von deinen Sand teilweise. Das geht denn so; Du saugst den Sand ein Paar cm ab, dann legst Du eine Maurergaze auf den Sand(Uferbreite x 2) bei Toom gibt es Teicherde mit Quarzsand gemischt, damit wird das alte Subtrat bedeckt 3-5 cm, dann schlägst Du die Gaze über das neue Substrat und hälst es mit ein paar Steinen fest. Dann Bepflanzen. Mit einem Messer kleine X'e in die Gaze ritzen, wo denn die Pflanzen stehen sollen. Nach ein paar Jahren sind Pflanzen mit der Gaze verwachsen und finden auch den nötigen halt. Der lehmige Sand und die Teicherde kommen den Pflanzen zu gute.
Die Teicherde wird durch das umschlagen der Gaze nur sehr wenig aufschwämmen, nebenbei stabilisiert Dir die Teicherde auch den PH-Wert des Wasser's.

Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Achim,
ich wäre für ein "eingegrabenes" Filterkonzept, ganz gleich, wie es aussieht! Dein Sand schadet nicht. Pflanzen im Teich benötigen ein gewisses Mindestvolumen an Substrat, damit sie gut wachsen können (Körbe sind eher kontraproduktiv, weil viele Pflanzen da hinauswachsen innerhalb eines Jahres).
Biofilme bilden sich auch bei sehr guter Durchströmung, die würde ich nicht aktiv bekämpfen. Wenn die Sichtverhältnisse passen, hast Du schon mal viel richtig gemacht. Eine weitergehende "Verbesserung" bedeutet ganz sicher einen erheblichen Aufwand.


----------



## Misaki (26. Apr. 2015)

Hallo! Bin recht neu hier und habe noch wenig Erfahrung mit dem Teichfilter.... 
Haben in unserem  2.500L Teich 3 Seerosen, Schilfgras, __ Blumenbinse und __ Rohrkolben sowie zwei Sauerstoffpflanzen und eine Schwimmpflanze. Nun ahben wir einen Teichfilter von Heissner mit UVC * defekter Link entfernt *
... Jedoch läuft der schon ne Woche und es tut sich irgendwie nichts... Bin ich zu ungeduldig?? Mache ich etwas Falsch?
Ich habe keine Bakterien oder Mikrooranismen rein getan, laut Obi Mitarbeiter bräuchte ich diese nicht. Das heißt im Filter ist in jedem Abteil (3 Abteile) ein beutelchen Kies und eben die Filtermatte. Sollte ich doch so etwas wie Bioballs kaufen?? Will meine Fische doch auch mal im teich schwimmen sehen und nicht immer eine grüne Algenbrühe 

Hoffe auf Tipps oder Verbesserungsvorschläge! 

Ganz liebe Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Tuppertasse (26. Apr. 2015)

Achim schrieb:


> Durchfluß vor dem Druckfilter ca.2900 l /h
> 
> Durchfluß nach dem Filter ca.2000 l/h



Das sieht ja komisch aus. Da muss also irgendeine Verengung geben die ordentlich Druckverlust macht, dass du nur noch so wenig Menge förderst. Wie hier wohl geschrieben liegt es evtl. an deinem Druckfilter und den entsprechenden Querschnitten ?!?!?!

Ich hatte ähnliches Problem und hatte mich letztendlich für ein CompactSieveII entschieden und dann eine Regentonne mit __ Hel-X. Ich muss sagen bis jetzt toi toi toi alles gut und zufrieden. Verlegt habe ich mindestens 100er KG Rohre stellenweise 125 oder 150 er (retour in den Teich). Die Druckleitung ist eine 75iger PVC Leitung.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juni 2015)

Misaki schrieb:


> ... Jedoch läuft der schon ne Woche und es tut sich irgendwie nichts... Bin ich zu ungeduldig?? Mache ich etwas Falsch?


Bisschen Abwarten und mehr Pflanzen in den Teich würde ich sagen. So ein Filter muss sich erst mal einlaufen. Bakterien brauchst du nicht.


----------



## Achim (22. Juni 2015)

So,

melde mich mal wieder. Habe die Schläuche zum Filter und vom Filter in den Teich getauscht. Max Größe war 5 cm welche ich montieren konnte.
Danach habe ich für den Sprudelstein eine sep. kleine Pumpe gekauft und den Abzweig nach dem Filter demontiert.
Somit geht das gefilterte Wasser vom Druckfilter direkt wieder in den Teich. Die UV Lampe ist noch außer Betrieb.
Den Druckfilter habe ich auch mal komplett neu bestückt. Dieser war meines Erachtens von den Filtermedien (grob - fein) falsch aufgebaut.
Auf jeden Fall ist die Wasserbewegung erheblich besser und der Teich wird zusehends klarer.

Den Grobfilter (Filterschwamm) reinige ich zur Zeit so ca. alle 2 Wochen wenn die Wasserbewegung nachlässt.
Dann kommt auch richtig viel Dreck heraus was ja ein Zeichen ist, dass er arbeitet.

Sollte es denoch mit dem Druckfilter nicht wie gewünscht funktionieren, so werde ich über weitere Umbauten nachdenken.

Werde mal bei schönem Wetter wieder ein Foto machen und einstellen.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## Achim (28. Feb. 2016)

Guten Abend Zusammen,
nachdem bald ein Jahr vorüber ist und ich auf Grund Reha usw. mein Konzept letztes Jahr nicht wie gewünscht umsetzen konnte, 
bin ich nun wieder voll in der Planungsphase. Leider hat das ganze mit dem Druckfilter, *wie die Profis schon richtigerweise 
vohergesagt haben*, nicht funktioniert. Nach kurzer Hoffnung ist alles wie bisher. Ende letzten Jahres wollte ich noch                                                                                      den Teich reinigen und umbauen aber, auf Grund der Witterung, doch auf dieses Frühjahr verschoben.

Nun folgender Plan.

Teich etws ablassen und den ganzen alten Dreck und Sand (etliche Jahre) mit einem Teichsauger entfernen.
Den Rand ebenfalls säubern und nochmals zusätzliche Pflanzen auch für die tieferen Zonen einsetzen.
Die Goldfische reduzieren.
Die Aquamax 10.000 Pumpe würde ich behalten jedoch das Kunststoffgehäuse demontieren und mit einem Y- Abzweig an                                                                         zwei gegenüberliegenden Stellen vom Einlauf ansaugen.

Den Druckfilter nicht mehr in Betrieb nehmen und auf  Durchlauffilter mit passender UV umstellen.

Da mit (reduziertem) Fischbesatz, gehe ich von einer Filterleistung von ca. 30.000 l aus. Pumpe müsste reichen. 
Auf Grund der Hecke und des Baumes bin ich mit der Filtertechnik beschränkt und dachte wie bereits geschrieben an Oase (kann 1/3 eingegraben werden),               Naturagart oder ???? (selbstbau). Größere Umbauarbeiten am Teich (Filtergraben usw..) werden durch den Platzbedarf wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren.                      Budget dachte ich ohne Pumpe an + / -  500 €. Hoffentlich wird es bald wärmer damit ich meinen Resturlaub welchen ich im März noch nehmen muss,                                   sinnvoll zum Teichbauen verwenden kann.

Für Anregungen bin ich nach wie vor offen. 

Danke und schönen Abend

Achim


----------



## samorai (28. Feb. 2016)

Das Pumpengehäuse ist nicht umsonst da, viel besser ist es mit einer Lochsäge das Gehäuse auf zu bohren,je nach Schlauchgröße, dann einen Satelliten anschließen oder anderes bauen.
Der Schlauch sollte mit einer Schelle von innen gesichert werden und in den Satelliten legt man einen Stein für mehr Gewicht, so das er auch da liegen bleibt wo er postiert wurde.
Ein Satellit ist ein leeres Pumpen-Gehäuse und etwas kleiner.
Bezugs- Möglichkeiten ist O--e oder Selbstbau, eventuell auch andere.


----------



## Achim (29. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Ron,

an meiner Oase Pumpe ist am Ansaugstutzen ein Gewinde auf den ich eine Tülle und dann mit einem Schlauch (ca. 10 cm) verbunden den Abzweig montieren möchte.
Danach vom Abzweig zwei unterschliedliche Schlauchlängen, am Ende mit Schutzkorb damit nichts eingezogen wird, in verschiedene Bereiche legen.
Das Ganze mit Schellen oder Spannbackenschrauben sichern. Aber, du hast recht, wenn um die Pumpe ein Gehäuse ist, ist es auf jeden Fall besser.
Die Pumpe ist noch im Teich werde sie aber heute abend mal rausholen, alles überprüfen, reinigen und mir meine Gedanken darüber machen.

Im Notfall muss halt noch eine neue Pumpe her. Nur möchte ich es jetzt richtig angehen.

Gruß Achim


----------



## Derflemminger (29. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Achim, 
möglich ist das mit den zwei Abzweigen, hatte ich letztes Jahr auch so an einer Oase Pumpe. Habe den Schmutzkorb der Pumpe als Satellitenfilter umgebaut und an dem anderen abzweig einen Skimmer betrieben. Ich würde wenn du Umbaust den Filter auf die Linke Seite machen und einen Einlauf in Richtung des schmalen Streifens und einen zweiten Einlauf ganz oben auf die Seite wo die Pumpe jetzt liegt in Richtung des großen Steins. Die Pumpe würde ich dann in die Nähe des Stets legen.
Gruß Lars


----------



## Micha61 (1. März 2016)

Hallo Achim,

ich würde eine 16er Pumpe, mittig in den Teich legen und an den Biotec Screenmatic 36 anschließen. Da hast Du eine Vorabscheidung mit drinnen und der Filter, benötigt nicht so viel Grundfläche.
Den Auslauf so realisieren, das Du eine leichte runde Oberflächenbewegung hast. Ganz rechts, wo keine Wasserbewegung ist, eine kleine Pumpe legen ( als Srömungspumpe) und ab und zu, zuschalten.
Oder noch einen kleinen Wasserfall hinbauen, google mal Wasserfall Teich, da wirst Du fündig.

LG Micha


----------



## Achim (1. März 2016)

Hallo Lars, Hallo Micha,

danke für die interessanten Vorschläge. Wollte ja gestern noch meine Pumpe aus dem Teich holen jedoch --- Schneefall und ca. 10-15 cm Neuschnee.

@ Lars: das würde heißen, ich müsste zwei Abzweige machen. Einmal für die Pumpe (2 mal ansaugen) und einmal für den Auslauf (Richtung schmaler Streifen und Richtung Stein) am Filter. Ist mein Gedanke richtig ?

@ Micha: Das mit der Oberflächenbewegung ist so eine Sache. Wie ich beschrieben habe, erscheint sie mir auch zu wenig. 
Einen kleinen Bachlauf hatte ich an meinem Teich vor dem Umbau wo jetzt der Stein sitzt. Muss mir mal Gedanken darüber machen da im Bereich des Steins eine Hecke und ein Baum ist. Dort ist auch der gesamte Stromanschluss. War auch schon am Überlegen, den Stein komplett zu entfernen und an dieser Stelle einen Bachlauf zu integrieren. Jedoch ist das Problem, dass die Nachbarn ihr Schlafzimmer auf dieser Seite haben  und mit dem Gepflätscher vielleicht nicht schlafen können.
Mal sehen was meine Frau dazu meint.

Danke und Gruß

Achim


----------



## Micha61 (2. März 2016)

Moin Achim,



Achim schrieb:


> War auch schon am Überlegen, den Stein komplett zu entfernen


würd ich nicht machen, sieht doch toll aus !!
Mir ist aber, ein Fehler unterlaufen
Ich meinte den Bereich ganz LINKS, der schmale "Rüssel", dort eine Strömungspumpe rein oder einen kleinen Wasserfall integrieren. Den Auslauf so tief wie möglich, dann sollte es nicht so plätschern. Zeitschaltuhr ran und über Nacht ausschalten, dann klappt das auch, mit den Nachbarn
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...XWasserfall.TRS0&_nkw=wasserfall&_sacat=93632
oder noch besser, so etwas
http://www.ebay.de/itm/TEICHWERK-Pf...169234?hash=item234a770452:g:gsYAAOSweW5VGu7E
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...hUKEwjmvsuvr6HLAhWCCpoKHa03DKI4yAEQrQMIxAEwQA

LG Micha


----------

